# Oliva Series V Special V Figurado Cigar Review - Pretty sure this was awesome



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I smoked this cigar after a long and drunken disc golf tournament. Mainly I remember it being very full flavored and spicy and robust. And that whe...

Read the full review here: Oliva Series V Special V Figurado Cigar Review - Pretty sure this was awesome


----------

